# Python 5706P Alarm Issues/Help Appreciated



## 1freebird (Jun 28, 2016)

Hoping someone can help point me in the correct direction. I just had a Python 5706P installed on Friday by an authorized Viper installer on my 2004 Crown Vic. I understand this is basically the same Alarm as the Viper 5706V. When arming and disarming the vehicle the siren chirps but the lights will not flash. When one of the doors or trunk is breached and the alarm triggers the lights won't flash. When I remote start my car the lights won't flash or come on. I thought they were supposed to? If I happen to be using my One Way Remote that will be the only way I can tell the car is running is by seeing the lights on the car lit correct? I know my 2-Way remote will show it is running.

Additionally the active temp is not reading correctly at all. This morning I had the air on set on 70 inside the car the outside temp was 83 and my Active Temp inside was reading 89. It was way cooler than 89 in the vehicle. My factory A/C was cycling on and off keeping the temperature at 70 in the car. The AC was on for the whole hour trip to work. I understand the temp may not be 100% accurate but I would think it should be within 10 degrees appropriately.

When the hood is opened as well no alarm triggers. The installer did not put the hood switch on my car. I don't really care because if working on the vehicle I can just unplug the battery so it will not accidentally start. But does not that hood safety switch also alert if the hood is breached or is it just for safety issues so the car will not start while being worked on? If so where is the trigger install for the hood being opened to alert me?

The question I have is this an install issue or a programming issue that I am overlooking? I am going to take it by the installer tonight and just want to make sure I am asking the appropriate questions and that they don't give me the run around. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like an install error to me, the parking lights should be hooked up. The active temp may not be installed in the correct spot to get an accurate reading is what I am thinking.


----------



## 1freebird (Jun 28, 2016)

lcurle said:


> Sounds like an install error to me, the parking lights should be hooked up. The active temp may not be installed in the correct spot to get an accurate reading is what I am thinking.


Thanks lcurle, I was thinking the same but wanted to make sure. What about the hood? What sensor is there to detect it? I can have the alarm activated and open the trunk and doors and it will alert but the hood will not. Would that be tied to the safety switch that was not mounted under hood or something separate? Thanks for the quick response.


----------

